# I want to try the tapes!



## sucky

Hi all, I hope everyone is doing well. I've been looking over all of the information regarding CBT and Hyp. and I really want to give Mike's tapes a try. My doctor doesn't really think they will help because they are general and not specific to me. Also, I know $100 isn't a lot of money but as a completely flat broke student (as in I have less than $2 in my bank account and only $45 in my wallet that I'll be using for gas anyways) its a big decision for me to make as to whether or not to order the tapes. Any money I do weasel out of my parents goes straight to buying probiotics, Ibergast and other OTC remedies that get me through the day. Ever since I had to quit my job because of IBS I have spiralled into uncontrollable debt.I've pretty much decided that the tapes are worth a try, but before I max out my last credit card (which by the way I have no way of paying monthly payments on), I just wanted to know what the specific results were for people. What I mean is, did the frequency of attacks decrease?How long was it untill you started to see results?Most importantly (for me) did it help at all in terms of social anxiety/fear of having to go?In all honesty, do you think I should use the last financial resources available to me to buy these tapes?Oh, and I don't know if anyone has tried, but would it be possible to copy the cds onto my computer and then put them on my ipod? As a child of the technology revolution, I don't own a cd player!! I'd have to listen to the cds on my laptop.Anyways, I'm hoping someone can guide me into the right direction, and again, I hope you all are finding success in your own battles.ThanksPS: I was talking to my sister and she was telling me to adopt on of the foundational practices found in that book "The Secret" that Oprah and all the rest have been talking about. It says that in order to find positive change in your life, you should write down your goal on a peice of paper small enough to carry around with you and laminate it. You're supposed to look at it several times a day. I've made mine and it says: "Today is a good day and I feel great. I am happy and healthy today."At the very least it takes me away from negative thoughts, even if only temporarily!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

sucky said:


> Hi all, I hope everyone is doing well. I've been looking over all of the information regarding CBT and Hyp. and I really want to give Mike's tapes a try. My doctor doesn't really think they will help because they are general and not specific to me. Also, I know $100 isn't a lot of money but as a completely flat broke student (as in I have less than $2 in my bank account and only $45 in my wallet that I'll be using for gas anyways) its a big decision for me to make as to whether or not to order the tapes. Any money I do weasel out of my parents goes straight to buying probiotics, Ibergast and other OTC remedies that get me through the day. Ever since I had to quit my job because of IBS I have spiralled into uncontrollable debt.I've pretty much decided that the tapes are worth a try, but before I max out my last credit card (which by the way I have no way of paying monthly payments on), I just wanted to know what the specific results were for people. What I mean is, did the frequency of attacks decrease?How long was it untill you started to see results?Most importantly (for me) did it help at all in terms of social anxiety/fear of having to go?In all honesty, do you think I should use the last financial resources available to me to buy these tapes?Oh, and I don't know if anyone has tried, but would it be possible to copy the cds onto my computer and then put them on my ipod? As a child of the technology revolution, I don't own a cd player!! I'd have to listen to the cds on my laptop.Anyways, I'm hoping someone can guide me into the right direction, and again, I hope you all are finding success in your own battles.ThanksPS: I was talking to my sister and she was telling me to adopt on of the foundational practices found in that book "The Secret" that Oprah and all the rest have been talking about. It says that in order to find positive change in your life, you should write down your goal on a peice of paper small enough to carry around with you and laminate it. You're supposed to look at it several times a day. I've made mine and it says: "Today is a good day and I feel great. I am happy and healthy today."At the very least it takes me away from negative thoughts, even if only temporarily!


 Hi Sucky,I took a peek at your profile and other posts to get a picture of what you are going through - Firstly, let me say that I am assuming you have a diagnosis of IBS from your doctor or gastroenterologist. You mention that you have not been to a doctor for several years, and that just thinking about the appointment makes you worry. - This does sound like the anxiety component of IBS - but it is important that your anxiety, etc. is a result of your IBS and that you have not been diagnosed with other concerns - the IBS Audio Program does in fact deal with the anxiety and panic as related to IBS and urgency issues - just the thought of having to go out, etc.since you are a college student, I am sure you have read about the program, but I will address your questions directly:did the frequency of attacks decrease?You can find out about many of the users of the IBS Audio Program on this forum on the "success thread" featured above - but also on this link:http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/audio-program.htmlWhere you will see the graphs from the clinical trials.The program comes with a booklet where you rate the severity of your symptoms at the beginning of the program, after a month or so, and again at the end - this percentage of symptom reduction is what is recorded - most people who have done the program have done so after trying everything else - a last resort - and then having the program being the one thing that helped them the most - it is not a cure or a magic bullet, but the program is successful for well over 80% of the patients who use it, and the reduction in symptoms and their severity averages 80-90% for these users. Some folks don't do as well, but many more do even better - some have virtually eliminated their symptoms or have reduced them to a very minimal level, to where their lives are pretty much normal again.How long was it untill you started to see results?This varies according to how severe and how long you have had IBS - for those who are newly diagnosed, they usually see results early on - for those with severe refractory IBS, having had it for years and years, and trying everything else first, it may take going through the program a few times before they see results (I was the worst case scenario - 20 years with nothing working - and it took me 3 times through the program - so if I am helped, most folks weren't as bad as I was, sot here is real hope!)The average person may start to feel a bit better about themselves within 2 - 4 weeks - some feel better the very first day - the first thing they notice is being more relaxed and feeling more at ease and better sleep - even before the IBS is addressed - from there, the IBS symptoms get better, and then the anxiety, worry over travel, etc. that you mention in other posts, is addressed. Remember, you have had IBS longer than 100 days, so be patient - it is not an instant fix, but a gradual, and permanent one for most people.Most importantly (for me) did it help at all in terms of social anxiety/fear of having to go?This program has been developed specifically for that issue - Mike talks about even the "mention" of having to keep an appointment, just the thought of it , starting the tummy churning, urgency, etc. So yes, this is one area that is definitely addressed.The protocol of the sessions move you away from negative IBS thoughts and onto postitive ones. I remember being in a parking lot and starting to have those familar cramps, and in a few seconds time, the thought came to mind, I dont want this, and the feeling went away - it was 4 hours later, that I realized I was OK... it was an automatic response - no attack, no re-occrance later on. This happened again when I had to give a talk on IBS!!! The attack started, and within seconds, it stopped! And I keep IBS in my thoughts a lot because I still help people - so if it can over-ride that, it does really well for the person who does not discuss IBS - that is why so many folks who have done the program no longer need the BB.As far as Ipod - yes you can copy your CDs onto a file on your computer, and load them onto your Ipod. Read the posts here in this forum - Overall $89 is not a lot when you consider the change it could make in your life - there are no guarantees as with any treatment method, but you will see in the research threads, that this method of treatment has a very good track record - and most of the clinical trials done were with patients who had had every other treatment and were desparate - Mike has shown in his clincal practice, that those who came to him first or early on after diagnosis with IBS, that they saw results much more quickly than those patients who came as a last resort - though even most of those patients finally got relief.If you have any questions, please feel free to call the number, or ask here - all the best to you.


----------



## sucky

Thank you so much for that response. I am happy to report that since my other posts i have gotten much better control over my anxiety. I have gone to the doctor (several times) and have found several things to make me feel better. The reason I want to get the tapes is that I feel that I have pretty much treated my body, now I want to treat my mind. I am so hopeful for the future now, and I feel like from all that I've read about the cds that I could potentially benefit from them. I am a firm believer that attitude is 80% the battle and I feel that since overhauling my attitude about anxiety/IBS/treatment my mental and physical health has been on a steady course of improvement. I guess your post was what I needed to hear/read. I will somehow find the money and get my hands on those cds.Thanks again.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

I just spoke with the UK office and in about two weeks time or so I may have some information that may be helpful to you regarding the IBS Audio Program, so if you want to hold off getting them for a bit, I will post to you when the info is available. Thanks for your kind words - just from what you have posted here, I think the program will be very helpful to you as you have a great start already in your postive and hopeful thinking! It can be done - many folks before you have had lots of help, and you can too!


----------



## sucky

Oh okay sure, I will wait. My only concern is that I want to get going as I have to go back to school in september and at the moment I don't know if I will be able to sit through class. Regardless, I will wait. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## sucky

Any updates for me yet? I am really anxious to order the tapesThanks again


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Sucky - very close - I will let you know ASAP - you can also PM me for more information if you wish.I know you want to get started soon!


----------

